# RC/Battery and Electric Together Harmonious??



## rsmproductions (Jan 5, 2008)

Can engines outfitted with RC/Battery live harmoniously with engines requiring electricity to the rails? I have three engines with RC/Battery and a Bachmann Shay that isn't...I really want to run the Shay but don't have the $$ for RC/Battery at this moment. My rails have never been supplied with electricity so I know there will need to be a transformer purchase (Suggestions?) and definitely cleaning of the rails.

Richard


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

Can engines outfitted with RC/Battery live harmoniously with engines requiring electricity to the rails? 
Yes, as long as you remember to isolate the wheels of the battery locos so they are totally independent of the track power. In other words, disconnect the track pickups and tie them out of the way. [Guess how I learned that lesson - 5 Aristo fuses later . .]


----------



## toddalin (Jan 4, 2008)

If whoever set up the R/C systems disconnected the wheel pick-ups, yes you can. If you don't know, you can put an ohmmeter across each axle and if you don't have continuity (meter reads infinity or some really high value) you should be good.


----------



## rsmproductions (Jan 5, 2008)

Ok..thanks! I'll check with my meter. It was me who did the battery conversion with Dave (TOC) help and I'm sure he mentioned for me to do this...its just been a few years.

Richard


----------



## Curmudgeon (Jan 11, 2008)

Antenna is one wheel, but, since no current path, no problems. 
We do it often to show non believers what you can do! 
TOC


----------

